# Macrocytosis?????



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi There,

A bit of background....I saw my midwife at 10 weeks for my booking in appointment where she took my blood. She said that I would then wait until 16 weeks to see the consultant due to it being a twin pregnancy and that after that she wouls share my care. At my 16 week appointment the consultant said that he wanted to see me and scan me every 4 weeks. Consequently, I called the midwife and asked if she still need/wanted to see me. She said no but would send my blood results to me so I could add them to my notes. I asked if they were all okay and she said that they were! 

However, I recieved them yesterday and it says I have, 'Macrocytosis but no anaemia please check LFT's, TFT's, B12 and folate'. She also popped a completed blood sample bag in and said to go to the hospital to have my blood drawn.  

I cannot believe that I have had to wait 6 weeks for this when there is a problem. Surely is I am deficient in folate or B12 the babies could have all sorts of issues. I'm so scared, confused and have not slept from worrying. What does this all mean? Why did she not tell me sooner?  

Milly xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it wouldn't affect the babies, they are taking a lot of the vitamins out of you, and thats
probably why it's happened. It will make you feel a bit rubbish, tired etc, and so they will give you some treatment to help resolve it.  The bloods they've requested are a routine request, just in case,

hope you get sorted soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you so much. I have been so worried. I think it was because I was so sick I could barely eat and lost weight (something I can't afford to do). I was blaming myself that I had harmed the babies.   

xxx


----------

